# Any recommendation for Susato or Praetorius CDs?



## regnaDkciN (May 24, 2011)

I'll be honest: for years, two of my "desert island discs" have been the Pickett/New London Consort recordings of selections from _Dansereye_ and _Terpsichore_. Unfortunately, after reading about Pickett's rape convictions, I have a feeling that I'll need to consign those discs to the bottom of a locked drawer for some time -- possibly, as long as their director is (justifiably) kept in the slammer, or even longer. Does anyone have any other recommendations for that repertoire? From what I see on Amazon, it would appear to be slim pickings, especially for Susato. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, if you like guitar ensemble...

http://smile.amazon.com/L-Guitar-Qu...F8&qid=1425952684&sr=1-27&keywords=praetorius

Praetorius ain't hogging the show there...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)




----------

